# Now I'm Pissed



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Another "Young Ape" package shows up today ...









I'm gonna open my own B&M soon.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r:r:r

Way to go Young Ape:tu


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice looking sticks


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh look its another "little" one :r

Chas

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

(Hey Vin The True Colors are Red, White and BLUE not purple. Just thought you might want to know.  )


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Shhhh.....you hear that?

It's the WAAAMBULANCE


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Quit whining and take it like a man


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well you know what they say? 

It's better to be pissed off than pissed on! 


Nice Hit to BTW!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

:r:r:r That is freaking great.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Shhhh.....you hear that?
> 
> It's the WAAAMBULANCE


:r:r:r:r:r:tpd::r:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

"Young Ape" builds bombs the right way, nice job "Young Ape" :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the "Young Ape Bomb-A-Week Club!"


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You need somewhere to keep that stuff?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

That's awesome... that young ape sure knows how to smack ya around... Mafia style too... :bn:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Shhhh.....you hear that?
> 
> It's the WAAAMBULANCE


Yep, and here it is..........


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Yep, and here it is..........


:r:r:r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Yep, and here it is..........


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Why does this remind me of the movie "V is for Vendetta?"


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

​


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha



This is the sooooooooooooo AWESOME !!!!!


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

haha Nice Hit!

Enjoy Vin 

James


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

:r:r:r

Oh shit, this honestly had me laughing out loud as soon as I saw it! This is freaking incredible.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Yep, and here it is..........


:r:r:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Vin, It seems your rep on CS has turned from mad bomber to "soft target":r:r:chk:chk:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r:r:r:r

Much funnier when ol' Vin gets a whupin


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I definately know who it is now.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Give mass some cryfries


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I definately know who it is now.


Who the hell is it Scott. I must know NOW !!! :chk


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Good one Young Ape.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a nice hit, but I think somebody is in for some :gn:gn:gn:gn.:tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Vin, It seems your rep on CS has turned from mad bomber to "soft target"





BigVito said:


> Much funnier when ol' Vin gets a whupin


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:r just :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Once again a nice hit :tu
couldn't happen to a more deserving BOTL, enjoy them :ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

haahahahhahahaha

Vin got smoked again by the infamous Young Ape!

Scott, who is it? I want to thank him personally!

Nicely done Young Ape:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

:r :tu


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice hit....does the violence every stop around here?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking sticks you got there Vin!!
Young Ape who ever you may be .......
Hope you know who your dealing with.....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

When I grow up I wanna be like Young Ape!! 

:r :r :r :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's cute.....Big Vin gettin' slapped by young ape.....suckling to hard on that teet vin?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rck70 said:


> I think it's cute.....Big Vin gettin' slapped by young ape.....suckling to hard on that teet vin?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin, what was the postmark this time?


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Young Ape is my hero..


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hard to say who it is. I have had a few requests​ for Vin's address.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

You know, it must be terrible having to look over your shoulder on a daily basis with a price tag on your ash...:ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

A) There are some excellant sticks in there.

B) I am offering my assistance to the Young Ape should he need to go into the Gorilla Protection Agency. I can get you moved, a new SSN, job, and a small place to live.

C) If Vin gets your address, my fees have to go up, as we will have to move fast getting you away from the impending bomb blast.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> A) There are some *excellant*​ sticks in there.
> 
> B) I am offering my assistance to the Young Ape should he need to go into the Gorilla Protection Agency. I can get you moved, a new SSN, job, and a small place to live.
> 
> C)_* If Vin gets your address,*_ my fees have to go up, as we will have to move fast getting you away from the impending bomb blast.


A lot to think about here.

- Is it a Young Ape or a smart Old Ape?
- Can a truly young ape have the ability to not tell at least "one" other gorilla? 
- Is this a planned strategy with many gorillas?
- Copy cat gorillas will muddy the water even more.
- Can Vin get past his obvious anger issues to sort this out?
- Vin is old, can he survive the bombings to even have a chance of figuring out who the main problem gorilla is?
- Remember I have developed an automatic email reply to anyone requesting Vin's address as I got tired of having to manually reply. So potentially many and I mean many copy cat gorillas.

All the best Vin.

Your pal,
Al


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Al, you bring up some great points. Personally I would like to see copycats as I'm finding Vin's frustration one of the funniest things I've seen on this board.

Young Ape(s), good going! :tu

Vin, hold on to your ars, I don't think its over


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Hard to say who it is. I have had a few requests for Vin's address.


Shoot I've posted Vin's address on lamp posts and telephone poles all over Western MA. I also have it permanently clipboarded so when someone asks for his addy I just use the old alt-F8 combo and paste it in the reply licketly split!!! :ss

Oh one other thing. Vin is not old AL!! Because if he is old then I'm dead.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm thinking Young Ape is likely to suffer from a sore ass before this is all over. :r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

shilala said:


> I'm thinking Young Ape is likely to suffer from a sore ass before this is all over. :r


It sure seems that way doesn't it... :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> I'm thinking Young Ape is likely to suffer from a sore ass before this is all over. :r


The cigars go in the other end.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Yep, and here it is..........


 :r:r I love it!!!:r:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Cue-up the X-file theme music...

:msOk, here's a "X-File" pov. There is no "Young Ape" folks. Due to an overwhelming need for TLC and Love, "Young Ape" has been contrived by, and, is actually Vin.:r Yes, that's right my fellow gorillas. Vin has been "bombing himself" (and whatever else he does after 4:30PM/EST is none of my business:chk) and enjoying the notoriety and love forthcoming from the Jungle. There is nothing that this gorilla won't do for love...:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Vin, I've got your back. If you need a little help smacking around some of these little ones, let me know. :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> Cue-up the X-file theme music...
> 
> :msOk, here's a "X-File" pov. There is no "Young Ape" folks. Due to an overwhelming need for TLC and Love, "Young Ape" has been contrived by, and, is actually Vin.:r Yes, that's right my fellow gorillas. Vin has been "bombing himself" (and whatever else he does after 4:30PM/EST is none of my business:chk) and enjoying the notoriety and love forthcoming from the Jungle. There is nothing that this gorilla won't do for love...:ss


I knew that he is heavily into self abuse.:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> Hey Vin, I've got your back. If you need a little help smacking around some of these little ones, let me know. :ss


Me too Vin you just say the word!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> Hey Vin, I've got your back. If you need a little help smacking around some of these little ones, let me know. :ss





ahc4353 said:


> Me too Vin you just say the word!!


I appreciate the offer guys, but really -- not necessary. The pleasure's going to be all mine.

*BUT *If y'all want to hit Gary (gwc4sc) and/or Mark (MarkinCA), feel free. Both of those Cali boys are somehow involved -- directly or indirectly, overtly or behind the scenes. Through instigation, support, logistics or encouragement.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

hmmmmm


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I appreciate the offer guys, but really -- not necessary. The pleasure's going to be all mine.
> 
> *BUT *If y'all want to hit Gary (gwc4sc) and/or Mark (MarkinCA), feel free. Both of those Cali boys are somehow involved -- directly or indirectly, overtly or behind the scenes. Through instigation, support, logistics or encouragement.


Slap the shit out of Joey (ir20) too, while you're at it.
It's for a good cause. It'll keep him off the streets.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I appreciate the offer guys, but really -- not necessary. The pleasure's going to be all mine.
> 
> *BUT *If y'all want to hit Gary (gwc4sc) and/or Mark (MarkinCA), feel free. Both of those Cali boys are somehow involved -- directly or indirectly, overtly or behind the scenes. Through instigation, support, logistics or encouragement.


Vin I take it as your sayen that Gary and Mark have an ALLIANCE with this so called YOUNG APE!! 
Boy O Boy they stick together out West now don't they!!
They must be really be mad about the Lakers :hn themselves in the finals!! They have to take it out on good old Mr.Massphatness


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Did Vin stop crying yet?


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Now he is bombing women and children! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0056.gif

RUN!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I appreciate the offer guys, but really -- not necessary. The pleasure's going to be all mine.
> 
> *BUT *If y'all want to hit Gary (gwc4sc) and/or Mark (MarkinCA), feel free. Both of those Cali boys are somehow involved -- directly or indirectly, overtly or behind the scenes. Through instigation, support, logistics or encouragement.


Oh man that's just wrong :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I appreciate the offer guys, but really -- not necessary. The pleasure's going to be all mine.
> 
> *BUT *If y'all want to hit Gary (gwc4sc) and/or Mark (MarkinCA), feel free. Both of those Cali boys are somehow involved -- directly or indirectly, overtly or behind the scenes. Through instigation, support, logistics or encouragement.


I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

:r:r:r:r:chk:chk:r:r:r:r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> :r:r:r:r:chk:chk:r:r:r:r


Gary looks like your the chicken on the right !!!

So is it Mark or Young Ape on the left??????

:r:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Gary looks like your the chicken on the right !!!
> 
> So is it Mark or Young Ape on the left??????
> 
> :r:r


Correction the one on the right is young ape and the one on the left is young ape.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Correction the one on the right is young ape and the one on the left is young ape.


:tu:tu Thanks for clearing that up :tu:tu

C Vin Gary is one of the good guys :r


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn, I need a scorecard or program to keep up with all the players or possible players or a player to be named later........ :r:r:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bax 
Hey Vin, I've got your back. If you need a little help smacking around some of these little ones, let me know. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by ahc4353 
Me too Vin you just say the word!! 


Al has uour back like a Judas.... I think he takes ads out with people's addresses. I'm sure if I found a quilting forum somewhere on the net, he has been there also posting address. I say smack Al, he has to be #1 instigator. BTW, I have it on extremely good authority that the Strawberry White Owls are his favs.

Now Bax on the other is a trustred FOG.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Volt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bax
> Hey Vin, I've got your back. If you need a little help smacking around some of these little ones, let me know.
> 
> ...


:r:rIt looks like Mathra Stewart is going to start posting here


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *BUT *If y'all want to hit Gary (gwc4sc) and/or Mark (MarkinCA), feel free. Both of those Cali boys are somehow involved -- directly or indirectly, overtly or behind the scenes. Through instigation, support, logistics or encouragement.


:r:r:r:r:r:r...:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bax
> Hey Vin, I've got your back. If you need a little help smacking around some of these little ones, let me know.
> 
> ...


WOW! All I do is offer my support to a fellow BOTL and I get SLAMMED by you.

Judas? Not a trusted FOG? You have put a knife through my heart Mike. And after all we have been through. It's a sad day at CS when this happens. One gorilla turning on another out of shear jealousy. 
Go take your ride with the Moped Gang and clear your head. I'm sure when you return you will feel just horrible about what you have said here today. But no worries my friend. I'm not the type to hold a grudge. I have your back as well.

All the best to you and yours,
Al

As for the White Owls you were close. As long as they are, lets say, see through, they will be fine.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

OK I'm losing track. Who has whos back and in which order do they have their back(s)?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> OK I'm losing track. Who has whos back and in which order do they have their back(s)?


I cover every BOTL's (well almost) back cause that's how I roll!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Who's Back?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Who's Back?


:r:r:r

And I expected it to be the Trailer for Bareback Mountain


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> And I expected it to be the Trailer for Bareback Mountain


It concerns me that you would have thought of that.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> It concerns me that you would have thought of that.


Don't be concerned. There's something ricky's been meaning to tell everyone...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Don't be concerned. There's something ricky's been meaning to tell everyone...


Ahhh OK, now I understand why he doesn't want to talk about girls.

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Ahhh OK, now I understand why he doesn't want to talk about girls.
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


Well George you always want to talk about "JailBait":tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gone for a couple of days and missed all of this!!!

Vin, I have two words for you...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure at this point what this thread is supposed to be accomplishing, but it's about one of the funniest on CS.

I haven't seen that video in a long time. I hope it's even longer this time


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Hey this is too funny to let die out... who wants to bet on when the next bomb from this young ape guy/gal will land?*
*
This week coming up or the week after...come on lets get a vote going!*
*
I'm guessing next thursday The 3rd of July! 
What'ta you apes think?*

:r:r:r:r

*Savor :ss:ss*


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Young Ape pondering on whom to hit.

See here: 




Young Ape figuring out whom to hit.

See here: 




See Vin it was all planned out.

And I am going to bet the next Young Ape hit will land on.... July 2nd :tu 
Keep up the good work young one!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Young Ape pondering on whom to hit.
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...


:r:r:r

WTF was that about Ricky? That was crazy Blabby blabby blabby blab

:r:r:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

:r I'm sure it could be any old time now...


----------

